

Computers in everything you wear?  - deanerimerman
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/10_smart_clothes_youll_soon_be_wearing.php
Research and learn as much as you can about what you're most interested in...
======
samratjp
Yet nothing that has sustainable power and USB. Wouldn't mind having Bu.mp on
there :-)

